# Follow Ravelry and found this site - free



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://knitabitcrochetaway.blogspot.com/2014/01/pattern-cozy-shrug.html


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice; very pretty.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice site. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lots of sock patterns! wow!


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

That's my site, I'm glad you like it! Thank you for posting it. If you have any questions or if something doesn't make sense, just let me know.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link to this new site!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

lots of interesting things .. Thanks for sharing


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for the link. I Think it's really pretty.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

knitabitcrochetaway said:


> That's my site, I'm glad you like it! Thank you for posting it. If you have any questions or if something doesn't make sense, just let me know.


Very nice, thanks to both of you!! :thumbup:


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

There are a lot of cute patterns here. Picked up several of them. Thanks for sharing. 
Nice to know the site is from one of the KP family. Thanks, knitabitcrochetaway!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

pin_happy said:


> http://knitabitcrochetaway.blogspot.com/2014/01/pattern-cozy-shrug.html


Love her site and her work. Have you explored her photos of where she and her family live and travel? Beautiful!


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for Sharing! I think the shrug is a great idea. Hope people post pictures if they make it. It would be nice to see it on someone.

I am making this today!!!


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

Ask and you shall receive! Check the link, I just added more pictures of me wearing it.


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

knitabitcrochetaway said:


> Ask and you shall receive! Check the link, I just added more pictures of me wearing it.


Thank you for the photos!!! I think I need to make it longer to go down to my wrists. Super cold in WI the next couple of days, and winter for the next 3 months!


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

Ooo I bet it would look really pretty with longer sleeves. This ones for my grandma and she wanted it short sleeved. Are you going to make the cuffs the entire length of the arm?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knitabitcrochetaway said:


> That's my site, I'm glad you like it! Thank you for posting it. If you have any questions or if something doesn't make sense, just let me know.


I just finished checking it out. I think it's very helpful and very well done. Thank you for all of your efforts in doing this blog. I have bookmarked it for future reference :~)!

P.S. Many thanks to pin happy for posting this site.


----------



## Read2Me (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi--I live in Connecticut, too, in Cheshire.
Pegge


----------



## knittybear (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry, didn't know it was yours and I really like the look of the shrug. I asked how many stitches you started out with to do the back. I am assuming the original 42. Is that correct?
Thanks for the pattern,
knittybear


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

The back starts out with 84 stitches.

The cuff (beginning of the piece) is 42 stitches, then the stitch count doubles to 84, then the back pattern starts.


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

knitabitcrochetaway said:


> Ooo I bet it would look really pretty with longer sleeves. This ones for my grandma and she wanted it short sleeved. Are you going to make the cuffs the entire length of the arm?


I plan to make the cuffs the entire length of the arm, looks like I may have to start with fewer stitches so it isn't so loose. Also I might not make the back as long. I usually create as I go along!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice.


----------

